# Where Would You Like To Live?



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2012)

My family has been considering moving for a couple of years, and though I love Minnesota, after visiting Portland Maine I would love to end up there in a year or so. It was that last meal at brainsausage's restaurant that tipped the balance 

Anyhow, if you could be somewhere else, where would that be? I have many international spots I would love to relocate to, but in the US some places I love would to settle down in would be: Lawrence KS, Chapel Hill NC, Madison WI, Minneapolis MN, Walla Walla WA, Kansas City MO, and Washigton DC area. I also think Detroit MI is a good place to go right now. 

Pack up the truck, sell your knives in eBay, and move to Beverly...near Jon hopefully.

k.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 20, 2012)

Anywhere but here.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey Robert Griffin III was born in Okinawa 

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 20, 2012)

Some place with no snow, and I can learn how to surf again.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 20, 2012)

It's not bad where I am now. It would be much nicer if I had a million+ for a small house with a bit of a view instead of renting a room for $900 and if there were enough left over to fly and see friends and family more often - and fly in seats where I fit in... Hawaii is a beautiful place if you are rich which I am clearly not. 

I did a post doc in Rhode Island and liked its quirky charme, I could see myself moving into the New England region again. Also into greater Philadelphia but mostly because I have friends there and it is a much easier trip to see friends and family in Europe. 

Talking about Europe, I always had an affinity to Spain, so Barcelona would be nice, but maybe even a quieter life style like on Mallorca or another one of these Islands could be nice. Problem is, professionally I need a university close by and while I do speak a little Spanish, the University in Barcelona runs mostly in Catalan...

Also enjoyed visiting the Australian east coast and at the time I thought I could live there, maybe in Sydney but definitely in Brisbane. But that is one of the few places even further away from friends and family than Hawaii. 

Stefan


----------



## RobinW (Oct 20, 2012)

Somewhere warm like say 75-90 on average. Low humidity, lots of sunshine. Close to the ocean for sailing and beach life.
Don't really know of any obvious places but i just came backfrom Crete,Greece and with the obvious economic issues that seems like a nice place. Working while everybody is basking in the sun is a bit sad though.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 20, 2012)

It's like how Stefan put it, it's hard to enjoy living in some of the really nice spots unless you are very wealthy.
San Diego-anywhere near the coast- Carlsbad, Encinitas, La Jolla, etc.
Hawaii-esp. Maui.
I do love the Charleston, SC area and surrounding beaches. It's really the only place nearby that would be realistic to move to. Great weather, scenery, history, and I'm a beach guy. Oh yeah they happen to have a lot of good restaurants. I'm honestly surprised there aren't any KKF members from there.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 20, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Some place with no snow, and I can learn how to surf again.




Ok. Let's switch! :wink:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 20, 2012)

North East, of course. Of of the many advantages, you can come over and make your own knife.


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 20, 2012)

In a metro area. 

I love Milwaukee and downtown Chicago. I'd move to either in half a heartbeat I really wanted to move to Seattle, Portland or Vancouver once upon a time.

But because of some life limitations now, top of the list is Chattanooga and Knoxville.

-AJ


----------



## Lefty (Oct 20, 2012)

Stefan, you should check out Salamanca, Spain. It's beautiful and caught my heart!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I do love the Charleston, SC area...



I forgot to mention Chicago, and I really like Charleston too. I lived in Columbia while my ex was going to graduate school and used to go down there quite often. 

As for snow, I like it and having all the seasons is just fine. I've lived in everything from Kosovo winters with no heat to the summer in Baghdad. 

Internationally, I like France and would move there in a second, and Spain and Portugal intrigue me too. Lyon France is one of my favorites, and my wife and I are also considering Zurich, Switzerland. I'm also attracted to some weird places in the Balkans. 

k.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 20, 2012)

Somewhere with little rain and between 50 and 75 degrees....Ryan


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 20, 2012)

santa fe, NM or anywhere on the Oregon coast.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2012)

sudsy9977 said:


> Somewhere with little rain and between 50 and 75 degrees....Ryan



Then you want Sana'a Yemen. Best weather in the world. 

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 20, 2012)

Montreal, or Provence.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 21, 2012)

Montreal, yes, but only for the warm 3 months of the year! Plus, I can't get into Quebecois French - their version of the language, that is.

I'll be boring and say Barcelona is still my favourite place I've lived. Might end up in Bali one day, where my wife used to live and work. I like Japan now, but wasn't as into it 12+ years ago when I lived there.

Not sure why ecchef is so down on Okinawa. A place whose people have the longest lifespans in the world must have something going for it besides super-cucumbers!


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 21, 2012)

Puerto Escondido, Mexico


----------



## eaglerock (Oct 21, 2012)

Not Finland, maybe Hawaii


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 21, 2012)

Hawaii sounds good!


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 21, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Puerto Escondido, Mexico


Dude. How about Pavones in Costa Rica? Longest left in this part of the world.


----------



## pumbaa (Oct 21, 2012)

I am originally from Miami, and I would love to move back. Anything and everything you could ever want is in that 3 county metro other than snow. I would also love to live in Seattle just something about that city is the complete opposite of Miami but so interesting to me.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 21, 2012)

Merida Mexico is also on my short international list. 

k.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 21, 2012)

Puerto is good most of the time...and there's a lot more than just surfing now in Puerto. Pavones is still small and sleepy, and is only good at certain times of the year.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 21, 2012)

I like it here!


----------



## steeley (Oct 22, 2012)

In the supple bosom of Christina Hendricks.





[/IMG]


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL. Good one Steeley, and thanks for thinking outside the box. No pun intended 

k.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 22, 2012)

tgraypots said:


> Dude. How about Pavones in Costa Rica? Longest left in this part of the world.



I have a small army of amigos in Oaxaca. And when I say small, I mean small. Like none over 5'4".


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 22, 2012)

Although I do have a soft spot for those blue eyed Germanic Costa Ricans.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Oct 22, 2012)

Really, Detroit? That rats nest? There may be parts of it that I haven't seen that are ok, but most of that city is rotten. I don't know how you feel about driving, but there are some nice places a little way off from the city. Toledo, and Chicago are not too far distant. Take my comments on this subject with a little salt though, I am not a city person. Of course I live in the part of Michigan that the city folk come to vacation. I too, like it where I am. 
Thanks,
Del


----------



## ecchef (Oct 22, 2012)

I kinda liked Malta, although the whole place looks like Bob Ross smoked some weed and went on a yellow ochre spree. 
I wouldn't have to readjust my driving skills anyway.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd take serious consideration into Deauville, France; Paris (in the Marais, perhaps); Zacatecas, Mexico; out by Del and Randy (close to home and a beautiful area); Chicago, and probably Hawai'i, even though I haven't been lucky enough to go there, yet....

Almost making the list: Lisbon, Salamanca, Cabo - San Jose, Vancouver, Quebec City, Ottawa.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 22, 2012)

I almost picked up a job in Florida on Marathon Key last year and was extremely excited about that prospect. I love Austin Tx and would consider that very easily.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2012)

Coming from Japan, it may be kind of lame to say this... but I'd love to live in Tokyo or Kamakura again! It's really fun place to live... and at the end of the day, it's very comfortable there  ! 

Closer yet, I'd love to live in Malibu!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 25, 2012)

Tokyo's great, but a little pricey. 

We've been thinking about Kurobe lately.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 25, 2012)

If it weren't for the fact the country is basically run by criminal elements, I would love to live in Montenegro. That is one of my off-the-map desires. Sremski Karlovci, Serbia is also on the list. 

k.


----------



## cnochef (Oct 25, 2012)

Considering walkability, food (especially fresh seafood), music, architecture and low cost of living I would love to live in New Orleans.

However we live near wine country in Southwestern Ontario, and would continue to do so for the beautiful Summer and Fall and health care of course.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 25, 2012)

Puerto Rico, Japan, Eugene or Portland, New York, Dallas(again), San Fran


----------



## RiffRaff (Oct 25, 2012)

I love how no one ever mentions New York City. So much food, so many people who love to cook and eat, so many restaurants with so many jobs for people with knives, and so many chances to start over no matter where you're from, how old you are, what you did wrong, or what color is your skin--there's always room for you. True, there isn't much room in your apartment. But how much space does a gyuto or two really take up? :biggrin:


----------



## add (Oct 25, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> If it weren't for the fact the country is basically run by criminal elements, I would love to live in Montenegro...
> 
> k.



I wouldn't that little detail stop you, many think the same could be said of our stateside government (regardless of party).


----------



## eaglerock (Oct 25, 2012)

RiffRaff said:


> I love how no one ever mentions New York City. So much food, so many people who love to cook and eat, so many restaurants with so many jobs for people with knives, and so many chances to start over no matter where you're from, how old you are, what you did wrong, or what color is your skin--there's always room for you. True, there isn't much room in your apartment. But how much space does a gyuto or two really take up? :biggrin:



So do you have a nice job for me and my knives over there  ?


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm currently in Kyoto (about my 4th visit) and I think I could handle it here. Shame my work closed its Kyoto office some years back.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

TamanegiKin said:


> Puerto Rico, Japan, Eugene or Portland, New York, Dallas(again), San Fran



You know if you decide to go to Japan, I'll send you to my family friends' restaurants (I wouldn't even ask you whether you want to go, but rather literally send you there)... you won't get bored there!


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You know if you decide to go to Japan, I'll send you to my family friends' restaurants (I wouldn't even ask you whether you want to go, but rather literally send you there)... you won't get bored there!



Even more reason to go! Cj said she would be down to go for at least a year so now we just have to figure out how we're gonna do it. Step#1-learn to speak Japanese lol


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 26, 2012)

RiffRaff said:


> I love how no one ever mentions New York City. So much food, so many people who love to cook and eat, so many restaurants with so many jobs for people with knives, and so many chances to start over no matter where you're from, how old you are, what you did wrong, or what color is your skin--there's always room for you. True, there isn't much room in your apartment. But how much space does a gyuto or two really take up? :biggrin:



So, are you guys looking for a health psychologist with public health experience - then I might consider it  I love visiting the city, but I still think I would be overwhelmed living there. Sensory overload. As much as I like to think of myself as a cosmopolitan person, cities around 1 million people seem to be my limit. They offer enough stimuli but I can still find some peace and quiet when I need it.

Stefan


----------



## barramonday (Oct 26, 2012)

I decided along time ago never to live anywhere it gets cold again.
I'm currently in Cairns and loving it , shorts & Tshirt all year round.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 26, 2012)

barramonday said:


> I decided along time ago never to live anywhere it gets cold again.
> I'm currently in Cairns and loving it , shorts & Tshirt all year round.



I was only there as a tourist but I loved it. Very relaxed place. Diving and snorkling over the reef are among my fondest memories ever. Just wish I had any skills to survive in a place like that.... 

Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

TamanegiKin said:


> Even more reason to go! Cj said she would be down to go for at least a year so now we just have to figure out how we're gonna do it. Step#1-learn to speak Japanese lol



Fantastic! We should talk only in Japanese from now on.... We have to tell you what kind of embarrassing mistakes Jon made in Japan this year - there will be a lot of good (?) lessons from those stories.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Fantastic! We should talk only in Japanese from now on.... We have to tell you what kind of embarrassing mistakes Jon made in Japan this year - there will be a lot of good (?) lessons from those stories.



Ha! That all sounds rad.


----------



## jmforge (Oct 29, 2012)

So many cool places fall into that "if you could afford it" category. Having essentially grown up in Miami and moved away when I was 27, I have said for years that South Florida falls into that category just like New York. If you have the scratch to live well (and it takes a LOT), then it would be badass. if not, then prepare to be miserable. I have only been to LA and San Francisco once each, but they strike me as the same. A few of my favorite cities where you probably could live well without having the last name Koch or Gates would be Atlanta, DFW, Austin (maybe), Charlotte, Cincinnati, Orlando (barely)and a few others. For an overseas adventure, Today, I would say anywhere within say a 150-200 mile radius of Gembloux, Belgium where i go for the knife show every year for starters.


----------



## Canadian (Oct 29, 2012)

steeley said:


> In the supple bosom of Christina Hendricks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmm yes. 

I'm about a year away from moving and France, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany and Austria are all on the radar. 

If I could pick to have dual citizenship anywhere in the world though it would be Switzerland.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 29, 2012)

Switzerland huh? I think they are pretty tough with the citizenship rules. My first daughter was born in Chêne-Bougeries/Geneva and she gets no benefit from being born there. But I agree with you that it would be a nice place to live. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 29, 2012)

Another "grew up in Miami". I'm pretty happy with the Pacific Northwest. Stunningly gorgeous geography, some nice cities to visit, great place for outdoor activities. The biggest problem we've had is that there isn't enough rain in the summer (seriously.)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 5, 2012)

You do not have to be rich to enjoy Hawaii.I started working in kitchens at night so I could surf in the daytime.I tried being a waiter but I sucked at that & landed in the back of the house.Line cook at Nick's Fishmarket.


Also worked charter boats for 3 yrs.fun job but low pay,saw all the Islands fr.Niihau to the Big Island Fr. the water.

My sweetie likes every thing that's free.She knows all the free stuff going on.I take her Costco & she hits all the sample tables.Free Hawaiian music,all the fairs,Chinatown,Kapiolani park.She is a Nurse good pay,but would rather spend it on food & travel.

I would like to go to New Zeland


----------



## Carl (Nov 6, 2012)

Me? North of Denver, south of Longmont, east of Boulder (all in Colorado), or a close #2 Norman, OK. My wife's family is moving to CO, and of course Norman is my home town. No bigger reasons that that.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 6, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Montreal, yes, but only for the warm 3 months of the year!



as a fat guy, the cold 9 months of the year sound great.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 10, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> So, are you guys looking for a health psychologist with public health experience - then I might consider it  I love visiting the city, but I still think I would be overwhelmed living there. Sensory overload. As much as I like to think of myself as a cosmopolitan person, cities around 1 million people seem to be my limit. They offer enough stimuli but I can still find some peace and quiet when I need it.
> 
> Stefan



I love living in nyc, and like RiffRaff said this city has everything except apartment space. LOL It's a wonderful city and you never get bored, but it gets exhausting and definitely not for everyone. Heck, sometimes I don't think it's for me either. If I could live anywhere I would like to live in Seattle, Vancouver, San Francisco, Sweden, London, or Gibraltar (UK). 

If I were to choose from any of the places Mr.Dinky listed, it would be Walla Walla. I hear Portland is really nice too.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 18, 2012)

South Park Colorado. At least I would fit in there.


----------

